# Screen flickers when running nfs hot pursuit 2 and mm 2



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Feb 27, 2005)

My screen flickers nearly 80 - 90 %  when i run nfs hot pursuit 2 demo or full version and when i run midtown madness 1

When i first installed nfs hot pursuit demo or full version
it was running nice and also at 1024 resolution
I have direct x 9.0 c installed
i am running win 98 

Secound thing is when i run mm 2 with software renderer it has no problem but when i select S3 INC Savage/1Xw/MV  my screen flickers so much that i cant play the game

Please tell me the way to uninstall dircect X so i can reinstall it freshly

I have run S3 INC Savage driver setup once again and installed direct x 
once again the problem is not solved

actually When i first installed nfs hot pursuit demo or full version
it was running nice and also at 1024 resolution
I dont know now what when wrong

thanks


----------



## vysakh (Feb 27, 2005)

try changing the resolution


----------



## enoonmai (Feb 27, 2005)

Check the refresh rates you have set for your monitor by going to Display Properties>Settings>Advanced>Monitor>Screen Refresh Rate, if its set to 85 Hz or something like that, try lowering it and then playing it again.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Feb 27, 2005)

I thinks its the refresh rate thats the culprit. Follow Enoomai's suggestion.


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Feb 28, 2005)

IN refresh rate setting  is only 
1 change to optimal 
2 default level 

i have change it but no help 
thanks for reply 

i dont know what setting i changed because i can run it nicely when i installed it 
thanks

i reinstalled nfs and directx

also tell me the way to uninstall direct x 

thanks


----------



## enoonmai (Feb 28, 2005)

You cannot uninstall DirectX, just reinstall it or apply a newer update.


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Mar 5, 2005)

I have newer direct x 
direct x 9.0c 

thanks 
i reinstalled it

please anybody


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Jun 7, 2005)

please transfer this in game section

and till now i cant play it 
screen flickers

thanks
if any new solution please


----------

